# new to all of this but having fun



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi there,

We just bought our first boat this spring (1976 Catalina 27) without knowing anything about sailing but with a dream to someday cruise around the world with our family (3 boys, oldest is 9, the middle one is 6 and the youngest is only 8 months). We bought the boat in less than 5 days (inc. survey) from "hey, we should try sailing, we've never done it before but we might like it" to our first day on the water with it (we tend to be a bit spontaneous). The price was right and it required some maintenance so we went for it. We call it our practice boat. We're using it to learn how to sail and how to maintain boats. It's been a bit beat up and through several POs so I don't mind making some mistakes. Once we get things figured out and if we're still keen on sailing we'll upgrade to something more capable but for now this boat does well enough in the protected waters around here (Vancouver).

Mini projects completed so far:
- resealed chain plates for the upper shrouds 
- replace broken jib halyard
- replace broken rudder bolt (included getting a diver to fetch the rudder off the bottom of the marina; there's a good story)
- hand stitch a torn leach seam on the jib (loose thread caught on the spreader)
- taped the spreader ends to avoid more problems
- tracing the electrical (most had been torn out by some PO; considering running completely new wiring)
- replace spark plugs and pull cord on 15ph Merc 2 stroke OB (had it serviced right after purchase as PO didn't have any maintenance records)

Projects still to do:
- Introduce my wife to herSailNet (she has lots of questions about cruising with kids and life aboard in general)
- Replace backing plates for lower shroud chain plates with larger pieces of metal (some PO had already done one but the other 3 are still the originals)
- Grind out hull blisters on next haul out
- Replace all through hulls (they are OK but old and I want the experience  )
- Inject epoxy into deck void near mast (deck core has compressed under mast; no cracks/holes for water to get in yet)
- Rebed the starboard aft stanchion to plug a leak
- Replace the broken windex (took the old one down; have yet to be back up to install the new one)
- Install a child gate and padding in the vbirth (youngest is 8 months)
- Install jacklines
- Figure out of the heater works
- Figure out of the alcohol stove works
- Improve main cabin stowage to be more useful for a family of 5 (need a better place to put books and toys so they don't end up everywhere when things get a little rough)
- clean or replace the fresh water tank (not used in who knows how long; the "key" to open the intake is missing too)
- Find out if the depth sounder works (coax is not connected to anything)
- Hook up knot meter (and see if it works)
- And many more (I'm learning that lists like this are endless  )

Now for the fun part. Sailing experience so far:
- 3 week CYA basic cruising course with Cooper
- Several days day sailing up Indian Arm (we have moorage in Deep Cove)
- Weekend trip up Indian Arm
- 10 day trip from Vancouver to Victoria and back through the gulf islands (what a blast! Learned lots but the main thing was that we want to keep going!)
- 3 months on a tall ship as a teenager (crossed the Atlantic). I don't think this counts for much as the sailing is _very_ different and that was many years ago. It was a lot of fun though!

If the weather is not too wet and cold we're hoping to spend the Thanksgiving (CDN) weekend at Gambier Island.

Cheers and happy sailing,

Scove


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard and good luck on your venture. Sounds like you're doing good so far.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome to Sailnet!!! Do not bother to read SD's post linked at the bottom of his signature, you are doing fine. Oh, do post some pics, and PM one of you to Giulietta for his sailnet scrap-book.


----------



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

You can find a link to my sailing pictures in my sig. Enjoy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you..picture well received....


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard, sounds like you've got a pretty good handle on things so far. Only have the rest of your life to keep learning


----------



## tripmix (Oct 3, 2008)

Almost my story, minus the wife and kids.


> - replace broken rudder bolt (included getting a diver to fetch the rudder off the bottom of the marina; there's a good story)


 Thats funny, can't wait till that happens to me, luckily I already know how to dive. I can only hope I'll pick up on the sailing as quickly as you seem to have. Thanks for the inspiring post. And I guess I should say welcome although I'm new here myself.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice boat, cute family!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry for missing this earlier, nice to see another Vancouverite here on the board....
Good for you finding moorage - tough to come by - too bad you're behind two tidal gates, it will limit your weekend and daysailing area to the Arm.

On Gambier, Halkett Bay is one of our favourites.. if you're heading there make sure you favour the eastern shore to avoid a nasty center-of-the-bay rock (covered 6" at low water)

Looks like good weather for the holiday!


----------



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

Thx Faster. I just took a look at the park guide for Halkett Bay and it looks wonderful! And they repeat your warning about the rock and favoured East shore. Have you ever used the park buoy? Any tricks anchoring? The park guide says that there is good anchorage without stern ties. Does that match your experience?

So far we've been doing OK limiting our day sailing to the East of the second narrows. That said I was looking longingly at English bay last weekend (good wind and no rain). Lucky for me I managed to get home in time from a Sunday run to Steveston Marine to get out for a couple hours with the older boys. By that time the sun was even shining in Deep Cove 

If we keep this up and invest in something larger we'll certainly be looking for moorage farther West if possible.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcom to Sailnet. Cool story.



scove said:


> - replace broken rudder bolt (included getting a diver to fetch the rudder off the bottom of the marina; there's a good story)


That is too funny. This is when a diving cert comes in handy 

Hopefully you won't have to do that too many more times though.

Again, welcome, and it looks like you're getting some pretty good experience . Keep it up...


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ah very nice! Welcome aboard, safe travels


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

scove said:


> Thx Faster. I just took a look at the park guide for Halkett Bay and it looks wonderful! And they repeat your warning about the rock and favoured East shore. Have you ever used the park buoy? Any tricks anchoring? The park guide says that there is good anchorage without stern ties. Does that match your experience?


The park buoys are quite exposed and in relatively shallow water. They are particularly exposed to SE winds that can kick up this time of year. They are also large and clunky square things usually found on the West Coast for fishboats. I'd avoid them.

Anchoring near the dinghy dock is quite good in mud, very solid holding there but don't go far past the dock, it shoals quickly (check the overnight tides) You do get the ferry wash from time to time here, though, and if you're broadside to it your dinner might get tossed. The ferries do stop overnight, so it's quiet then.

Anchoring in the Eastern bight with a stern tie (near the site of an old log dump - large boulder on the water's edge - keeps you out of the wash but it's a long row to the park dock. We have had rafts of up to 25 boats in this area and it was secure, and also a bit protected from the overnight outflows which are common in summer.

A more sheltered option would be the next bay, Pt Graves (East Bay/Long Harbour) a few miles around the corner. Decent holding but a risk of snagging old logging cables etc, it's cleaner but windier in front of the Camp dock. Also subject to the outflows, but they are not so common in the fall unless there's an interior high set up - then it's just plain nasty.

Then of course there's always Snug Cove on Bowen as a bail-out - but moorage there is scarce in winter as they tend to convert a lot of transient slips to winter moorage. Kinda pricey too.

Enjoy... circumstances are conspiring against our getting out this weekend.


----------



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmmm ... forecast is for northerly outflows up to 25kts for the first half of the weekend then swinging around to the SE and lightening up as the rain returns for Sunday and Monday. Sounds uncomfortable unless we can find some place that is sheltered from the north.

If the forecast is for 25kts outflows that seem to indicate to me that it can gust a lot higher as the wind compresses around Bowen I. especially around the esastern channel. Is the west the better side to take? 

This forecast is sounding a bit out of our comfort zone. We've sailed in 20kt wind on our return from Victoria (broad reaching with a reefed main) and crossed G. Straight in 15 - 20 (beam reach with a full main + jib). This seems a bit trickier. Thoughts?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Scove...very well done so far to.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

scove said:


> Hmmm ... forecast is for northerly outflows up to 25kts for the first half of the weekend then swinging around to the SE and lightening up as the rain returns for Sunday and Monday. Sounds uncomfortable unless we can find some place that is sheltered from the north.
> 
> If the forecast is for 25kts outflows that seem to indicate to me that it can gust a lot higher as the wind compresses around Bowen I. especially around the esastern channel. Is the west the better side to take?
> 
> This forecast is sounding a bit out of our comfort zone. We've sailed in 20kt wind on our return from Victoria (broad reaching with a reefed main) and crossed G. Straight in 15 - 20 (beam reach with a full main + jib). This seems a bit trickier. Thoughts?


That forecast, is, unfortunately, typical for non summer fair weather in Howe Sound. The big outflow blasts generally peter out around Bowen, or even Pam Rocks, unless they are forecast to go to 30+. Keep in mind that the big breezes in Howe Sound are not USUALLY combined with large seas, so that's an aspect of dealing with the conditions that is different from out on the Strait.

In your case I'd be tempted to suggest that you go to Plumper Cove on Keats Is, near Gibsons Landing. Generally immune to the outflows, a nice park too, with good floats and several good buoys. Gibsons harbour is nearby in case you got uncomfortable.

It's not too many miles (2-3) farther (than Halkett) if you go along the bottom (Georgia Strait) side of Bowen Island. Even coming across the top of Bowen it's do-able but you put yourself closer to those outflow winds.

You'll like the park.. great walks and vantage points, biffies, an old orchard. It's a bit busy with wash from passing boats but you can't have everything... and again usually settles down at night. The Shoal Channel entrance to Gibsons is passable at most any positive tide but stay in the middle and pay attention to your charts...

Good luck! btw feel free to continue this discussion via PMs if you like.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Welcome Scove- it sounds like you and the family are having a lot of fun. Hope to see you out there sometime. By the way, you are getting advice from the right guy. Faster is the resident Canadian guru to ask about that area, and a lot of others too.

Fair winds, John


----------



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't taken the time to build up enough posts yet to be allowed to PM at this point. Plus my wife (not yet a member) is following the thread.

Thanks for the Plumper Cove suggestion. I recall considering it earlier in the summer but put it out of my mind as it seemed like it would get crowded quickly. It should be perfect this time of year. And the forecast is getting a little better. 

I only have the smaler scale chart 3526 so I'll pop by Martin Marine tomorrow and see if they have the large scale chart (3534).

Thanks for all your suggestions!


----------



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

Faster said:


> Hey
> 
> Did you get out this past weekend? Saturday and Sunday looked pretty nice and I was not a happy camper being stuck on the beach.
> 
> ...


We did get out and it was great. Saturday was quite nice and there was a comfortable amount of wind. We ended up staying Halkett Bay the whole time. It was very calm and protected (hope to have pictures up soon). We let the older boys explore in the Dinghy and they loved it.

There were 6 other sailboats there, 3 rafted together with a powerboat (lots of kids). That was a decent number so it didn't feel too crowded. It seems like it could get quite busy in the summer. It seems to me that you'd want to get there mid-week or Friday in the summer time to get a good spot.

Yesterday wasn't so nice but I put on my wet weather gear and we just motored home (6 hours with our little 15hp merc including stopping for gas a couple times). Everyone else pretty much stayed below, played cards and red books most of the time. All in all we managed rather well.

Lessons learned:

- Don't forget to bring a spare propane tank. We're still using our coleman stove and ran out of gas heading dishwater the first night. We were tempted to head over to HS bay or Gibsons to resupply but elected to have a cold dinner and more time to enjoy our spot.

- Bring more extra food. We had to dig into day 3's food on day 2 since we couldn't cook dinner.

- Buy an up to date cruising book for this area. The sailing directions said that Sung Cove had gas, it just wasn't clear that this was not for boats. HS bay is where you need to go. This made for a few tense moments when we realized that we were down to an hour of fuel and the place we thought we could get more didn't have any.

- Could still use some improvements to our wet weather gear. We all need rubber boots. I have neoprene paddling boots but you still get cold. The kids have outgrown their rain boots from last season so it's time to go shopping. The older boy needs a new rain jacket as he lost his waterproof one this summer.

- Don't use the cell phone in the rain. They don't like water. This one really hurts as it's a new phone on a new plan so it looks like I'll have to pay the full replacement cost 

All in all it was a great trip and I'd be happy to do it again.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Glad it went well for you.. Halkett's only a problem in extreme outflows, and it never gets rough, but you can be slammed around by the breeze a bit. Glad it didn't happen this time.

Up to date cruising guides are a problem.. your example is made worse by the fact that Esso is getting completely out of the marine fuel business so fuel sources are harder to find than ever. Best buy some Jerry cans. There hasn't been marine fuel in Snug cove for a decade. The Dreamspeaker series is the most updated, but even they could be 8 yrs old depending on the edition your find. The PY ones are 25 years old.

Being able to cook is good.... esp on cooler days. But you know that, right!

Good on ya!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like you learned some valuable lesseons.
Ouch on the cell phone, and local knowledge is the key.
The chart books and charts are often outdated as soon as they are printed in most cases. Always phone or radio ahead.
I am curious though, on our boat we carry 20 gallons of diesel and I can motor for about 24 hours at cruising speeds, why the need for two fuel stops in a 6 hour motor? That sounded a bit odd to me.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like you are doing well. Your oldest looks like a natural at the helm.
Be safe, have fun. In that order.


----------



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> I am curious though, on our boat we carry 20 gallons of diesel and I can motor for about 24 hours at cruising speeds, why the need for two fuel stops in a 6 hour motor? That sounded a bit odd to me.


The short answer is that I was unable to fill up at the first stop as they no longer sell gas.

In the interest of sharing, here's the long story in case anyone wants to learn from my mistakes. Maybe I should change my screen name to "still learning" 

Background: we have a 15hp 2 stroke ob and two 25L gas cans.

I wasn't able to get off work in time on Friday to fill up so we had to leave with one empty tank and one only 2/3 full (we had to leave before the Deep Cove pumps were open to make 2nd narrows at slack). That was enough to get us to Mosquito Creek.

I only filled the empty tank and didn't top up the one we'd been using as I was at about 1/2 full and figured I'd have more than enough to get to our destination plus to Gibsons or to another source. I was right but that did not leave much comfort room. Lesson: top up _every_ tank _every_ chance you get!

We didn't go to Gibsons but made a last minute change of plans to stay longer in Halkett Bay. This was based on the assumption that we'd be able to get gas in Snug Cove (sailing directions said you could get gas there - clearly now we know that that's not the case and hasn't been for a while). Lesson: we should have called ahead and confirmed.

Yesterday we start to head home with one empty tank and the other 1/2 full and start by stopping by Snug Cove and find there isn't gas (this is the first gas stop). I traded a power boater information on where the closest gas dock was for current conditions (low visibility, rain but mostly calm water in the channels). We motor over to Horseshoe Bay where we do find gas (second gas stop). I fill _both_ tanks (starting to learn from earlier mistakes) and motor the rest of the way home. I was able to complete the the trip from HSB to DC on one tank (good to know for future reference .... though we were traveling with the tide which I'm sure helped a bit).

We probably could have made it from Snug Cove to Mosquito Creek on that 1/2 tank but we would really have been running low and I didn't like the idea of risking the narrows and the harbor with the imminent loss of engine power a real possibility. I felt much better going through the narrows knowing that I had 1 and 1/2 tanks.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Nicely done. I love the expression on the little one when he saw whatever he saw.


----------



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

I think he was just making a face ... kids, they like to do that. 

10 posts! Now I can PM


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

scove:

Your reference to bringing extra food is well found.. we once came upon some acquaintances on Jedidiah Island, where we went to hide out from a nasty SE coming through. They had come the 12 miles from Secret Cove for the a one night stay. The got stuck by the weather, and three days later were still there - two adults, three kids, a dog on a 24 footer. They were down to their last cracker.

We put a roast on the barby and invited them for dinner, it was, of course, well received. I doubt they would have starved, there were plenty of others there that would have helped out, but they were happy to run into someone they knew.

The next day ended up being a flat water chug as the system had passed through.


----------



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

Remote thoughts of having to ask around did cross my mind at one point. I'm reading "Care and Feeding" by the Pardey's and they talk about packing for enough for their planned passage + 50% extra + emergency rations. For a trip as short as ours those ratios probably don't apply exactly as it's not difficult for us to pack enough for double the time. As your example clearly demonstrates, it's easy to wind up doubling a short trip due to weather delays.


----------



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are some pictures from the weekend at Halkett Bay:

Halkett Bay Marine Park - a set on Flickr


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW! Beautiful scenery! Nice pics.

FWIW, at the start of the season we stock up on nonperishables.
Boxes of Mac and cheese, lots of canned soups, those Ramon Noodle packets of soups, for me cans of Chef-boy-rd, and a couple of gallons of drinking water (although we carry 100 gallons in our tanks, we don't drink that water, but would if we had to). This is our emergency supply. Never have run out of the chef boy rd. Nobody ever eats it but its there for emergency purposes.


----------



## scove (Sep 28, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> This is our emergency supply. Never have run out of the chef boy rd. Nobody ever eats it but its there for emergency purposes.


We actually had a bunch of stuff like that on board too. If we were really desperate we could have eaten cold soup from a can for a week or more. We would have had to be in really bad shape before that could happen though. Kids (ours anyway) tend to be fussy about what they eat.

This brings up an interesting idea. We should look for non-perishables that they would like to eat cold. Who said survival needs to involve unpleasant dining? 

Thx.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks being down to earth and honest enough to share your adventures/experiences and ummm mistakes with us all, for those of us that aren't yet seasoned salty dogs it is encouraging to know there are others out there as well who are learning as they're going. Sound like you guys are having blast. Best of luck with it all.


----------

